# problema pacchetto qt-core-4.4.2-r2 blocca compilazzione

## mattylux

sto compilando wpa_supplicant mi mancano 18 pacchetti da compilare prima di fine ma si è bloccatto, al pacchetto qt-core-4.4.2-r2. Pensavo se bastasse emerge -C qt-core per risolvere il problema che mi blocca la compilazzione

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 18) x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2

 * qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2-headers.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /usr/portage/distfiles/.qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2.portage_lockfile

```

che cosa posso fare? magari, provare a riavviare il sistema, e rilanciare. Il fatto delle use non credo proprio, mi sa che e il pacchetto che rompe 

se potete darmi qualche conschiglio 

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

```
 * waiting for lock on /usr/portage/distfiles/.qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2.portage_lockfile
```

mi pare abbastanza chiaro

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/.qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2* /usr/portage/distfiles/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2*

implorando sempre un minimo di rispetto per la nostra vituperata lingua

----------

## mattylux

non mi cambia nulla ho provato ha fare

```
mattylux / # rm /usr/portage/distfiles/.qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2.portage_lockfile 

```

ma non e cambiato nulla ho anche fatto emerge -NDuav world e anche emerge -e system ma non e cambiato nulla sto guardando anche su google mah...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mattylux

```
(chroot) mattylux / # emerge -av wicd

 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib qt3support tiff -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 94,587 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2  USE="accessibility -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.4  USE="dbus qt3 qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -gnutls -madwifi -ps3" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wicd-1.5.9-r1  0 kB

 

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 94,587 kB

 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

 

>>> Starting parallel fetch

 

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3

 * qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2-headers.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /usr/portage/distfiles/.qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2.portage_lockfile

 ...
```

non riesco ha capire il perche ho provato in tutti i modi ma fa sempre cosi anche rimosso come mi aveva no detto ma nulla da fare

che cosa posso fare???

queste sono le mie USE 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

 

 

 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

 

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ "

 

USE="aac acpi alsa bash-completion  cdr dbus dvd ffmpeg hal jpeg laptop mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer nsplugin opengl pam

     cairo gnome gstreamer gtk"

 

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

 

LINGUAS="it"
```

quello che ho potuto darvi lo fatto se  potete aiutarmi 

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

credo che il problema sia nel parallel fetch, prova a disabilitarlo ed a mettere esplicitamente "qt4 -qt3 qt3support" nelle use globali.

----------

## mattylux

niente da fare tutto uguale  :Mad: 

use globali intendi /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## Scen

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> niente da fare tutto uguale 

 

Hai provato prima a scaricare i sorgenti necessari, tramite l'ausilio dell'opzione --fetch (abbreviato: -f), ovvero

```

emerge -fDuv world

```

oppure

```

emerge -f <pacchetto>

```

?

Comunque sarei curioso di sapere come hai disabilitato il "parallel-fetch", come suggeritoti da djinnZ   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> use globali intendi /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

No, le USE globali le imposti nella variabile USE contenuta in /etc/make.conf.

----------

## mattylux

Snen non lo so ma comunque il sistema, lo rinstallato bene questa volta...

```
mattylux ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-11-generic i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-11-generic-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.60GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 12 May 2009 13:00:05 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde laptop ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

io ho fatto l'aggiornamento emerge  -NDuav world poi ho fatto anche emerge -fav net-wireless/wpa_supplicant xorg-x11 gnome

per poi ricompilarmele in un secondo momento, ma cose di strano non le ho fatte, ne sono sicuro ora sto compilando xorg-x11 porto un po avanti il lavoro poi posso sempre control z e fare questo con wpa_supplicant....

----------

## mattylux

ho

 provato ha fare come mi haai detto si i sorgenti li ha scaricati pero non li compila...

```
mattylux ~ # emerge -f net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Fetching (1 of 3) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3

 * qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2-headers.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> File 'qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2' is already locked by another fetcher. Continuing...

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Fetching (2 of 3) x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2

 * qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2-headers.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> File 'qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2' is already locked by another fetcher. Continuing...

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Fetching (3 of 3) net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.4

 * wpa_supplicant-0.6.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

mattylux ~ # emerge  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3

 * qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2-headers.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /usr/portage/distfiles/.qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2.portage_lockfile

```

----------

## Scen

Il messaggio

```

>>> File 'qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.bz2' is already locked by another fetcher. Continuing... 

```

mi sembra abbastanza eloquente.

Probabilmente hai un processo (wget?) in esecuzione che ti tiene bloccato il file.

Fai così: RIAVVIA completamente il sistema, poi riesegui lo scaricamento dei sorgenti tramite emerge (opzione -f ), e vedi se si risolve il problema.

----------

## !equilibrium

tutti quei problemi nascono dal fatto che hai messo un processo di emerge in sospensione in background con [ctr]+[z] (forse per sbaglio) e quindi portage si rifiuta di continuare onde evitare problemi futuri.

p.s.: il problema ti era già stato spiegato su IRC, ti era già stata data anche la soluzione, ma hai preferito ignorarla e continuare con la tua litania di problemi; e siamo a 2.

----------

